# belles madames



## Marlluna

Tengo una pregunta: ¿Qué diferencia hay entre "belles madames" y "belles dames?"

Gracias por contestar


----------



## swift

Hola Marlluna:

Antes de contestarte, ¿podrías decirnos en qué situaciones emplearías cada una de esas expresiones?

Por ejemplo, ¿utilizarías "belles madames" encabezando la frase para dirigirte a ellas? O más bien, ¿deseas saber si al caracterizar a dos mujeres debes decir "ce sont de belles madames" o "ce sont de belles dames"?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias por contestar, swift.
Una mujer habla con un hombre y dice: "Je ne suis pas jalouse des gens que vous aimez, même des "belles madames". Y lo pone así, entrecomillado. 
Espero haberte aclarado un poco.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marlluna:

Mira lo que indica el CNRTL, al final de la página: 





> *Prononc. et Orth.:* [madam], plur. [me-]. Att. ds _Ac._ dep. 1694. ,,[Forme son] pluriel en faisant varier chacun des éléments composants comme s'il était isolé: _mesdames_ (...) Dans l'usage familier, par ironie ou par badinage, on dit parfois: _des madames_ (...) _les belles madames ministérielles_ ``(Vogüé, _Morts_, 1899, p. 45)`` (Grev. 1964, § 291).



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Hola:

Pues, se trata presumiblemente de un uso irónico para referirse a las señoras de cierta calaña... ¿Qué estás leyendo?


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias, Gévy por el link.
Es una novela de principios de siglo... pero no sé en absoluto a quién puede referirse; supongo que a admiradoras del tal señor, que parece ser un escritor de fama.
Ahora se me plantea el problema de la traducción. ¿Se os ocurre algo?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Tal vez: "ni siquiera de las bellas damas" o "de las grandes señoras".

No tengo muchas ideas...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Haría falta saber algo mas de contexto y ya que nos has dicho quien es uno de los personajes es imprescindible saber quien es la chica y su posición social.

Me parece (pero solo intuición sin más contexto) que aquí _belles madames_ significa mujeres de la alta sociedad o en todo caso de una clase social superior a la de la chica. U, otra posibilidad se trata de una jovencita.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> Me parece (pero solo intuición sin más contexto) que aquí _belles madames_ significa mujeres de la alta sociedad o en todo caso de una clase social superior a la de la chica.



Eso es lo que yo entiendo, también. De hecho, eso es lo que quise dar a entender. Intento fallido .

Gracias, Martine.


----------



## Marlluna

La chica tiene un origen social humilde, pero tampoco sé muy bien a quién se refiere. Yo creo que la propuesta de swift ("grandes señoras") podría convenir.
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marlluna:

¿Y damisela?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Creo que hay que orientarse más hacia el aspecto _elegantes/finas/garbosas_. 
La chica visiblemente  está deslumbrada por las "toilettes" de las señoras lo que no dice nada sobre su condición social real, puede que entre estas señoras haya _demi-mondaines_ ou _cocottes_.
Con _grandes señoras_ pensaría a la aristocracia (una vez más el contexto).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, puede que tengas razón, Martine. Al decir "grandes señoras" pienso más en la opulencia, no en sus toilettes, como tú dices. En mi texto, nada hay que me indique que sea lo uno o lo otro, por lo que tendría que encontrar un término que cubriera de algún modo los dos casos.
"Damisela" me parece que es demasiado fino y que se dice sobre todo para chicas jóvenes.


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

je suis plutôt d'accord avec Martine.
On peut trouver dans le "Lexis" de Larousse "jouer à la madame" qui signifie "se donner des airs de la bonne société".
Ces "belles madames" sont "belles" par leurs toilettes qui leur donnent des allures de "madames".
"grandes señoras" gomme complètement l'idée de beauté et fait penser que ces femmes sont "bien nées" alors qu'elles n'ont peut-être que l'apparence d'une naissance noble. Il me semble qu'il faufrait associer à señoras un autre adjectif que je suis incapable de proposer.


----------



## café olé

También sería interesante saber el sentimiento con el que la chica se refiere a ello: 
- si es de admiración por su clase social (señoras de rango, señoras con clase, señoras de verdad, señoras distinguidas, auténticas señoras...), 
- admiración por su belleza/elegancia (mujeres de bandera, bellezas, preciosidades...)
-si el tono es irónico o algo despectivo (señoronas, cortesanas, damiselas...)


----------



## Marlluna

Con admiración, seguro que no, pero no está claro que sea con desprecio, aunque lo dice entre comillas. La frase entera es: "Je ne suis pas jalouse des gens que vous aimez, même des "belles madames".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pese a que creo que el tono empleado es más bien irónico, me limitaría a traducir literalmente, sin complicaciones: *...ni siquiera de las "bellas señoras".*


----------



## mielyazabache

bonsoir Victor, 

Bien que je sois incapable de proposer mieux, j'ai l'impression que "bellas señoras" ne traduit pas ce que vous appelez si joliment le _matiz _de "belles madames". N'y aurait-il donc pas en espagnol une formule plus approchante ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Peut-être *"señoras elegantes"*.


----------



## mielyazabache

Mmm... pas convaincue  : il manque toujours la nuance légèrement péjorative de la formulation "belles _ma_dames"... Merci cependant de vos réponses.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Re, *miely*,

Dans ce (bref) contexte, je ne vois pas en "belles madames" de nuance péjorative mais seulement de l'ironie. Dans un autre contexte, "bellas señoras" ou "señoras elegantes" ne rendraient pas, certes, cette ironie mais, dans la phrase donnée, si. Du moins, c'est ce qu'il me semble.


----------



## mielyazabache

D'accord : oui, il s'agit plutôt d'ironie en effet, je me suis mal exprimée. 

De plus je ne vis pas en Espagne, donc certaines nuances m'échappent, d'où mon insistance sur le message précédent : merci de votre confirmation.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

mielyazabache said:


> Mmm... pas convaincue  : il manque toujours la nuance légèrement péjorative de la formulation "belles _ma_dames"... Merci cependant de vos réponses.


C'est curieux, je ne la sens pas péjorative mais enfantine et avec dans le ton la certitude qu'elle ne peut imaginer même entrer en concurrence.

Je dirais _finas _ou encore _guapas_.

Et j'insiste il faudrait en savoir plus.


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir Cintia&Martine ! 

OUi, j'entrevois deux cas de figure pour ce "belles madames" : 

-soit c'est enfantin ou/et exprimé par une personne d'un milieu très humble (et _"*elle*_* n'imagine pas entrer en concurrence*", en effet)

-soit c'est ironique et/ou quelque peu méprisant, c'est pourquoi j'ai maladroitement dit _péjoratif.

_Mais ce n'est qu'un ressenti pas rapport à des usages dans ma région, peut-être...


----------



## café olé

¿tampoco de las _guapas señoritas o guapas de alcurnia/de abolengo_?


----------

